
Blind Faith: 35 Percent of Consumers Want iPhone 5, Sight Unseen - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/07/blind-faith-iphone5/
======
yequalsx
It's not blind faith if the previous 4 versions were very good. It's quite
reasonable to expect the next version to be even better. This is especially so
if it's not just the product line with a track record of quality but rather
most of the company's products having a record of quality. This is also not a
sign of a cult following as the article suggests.

~~~
arjn
You've already forgotten about the iPhone 4 antennae fiasco haven't you :) ?
(Also the overheating problem with the earlier 3GS among other issues.)

~~~
awj
Yes, he has. In fact, _most_ people have forgotten about these things. They
were either quickly fixed or not the huge problem they were made out to be.

But, by all means, show me another smartphone that hasn't had similar user
experience issues on release.

~~~
arjn
>>>> "Yes, he has. In fact, most people have forgotten about these things."

So in effect the "Blind Faith" title is correct, no ?

~~~
awj
If what you quoted is the only part of my statement that you read, I can see
how you reached that conclusion.

It's not "blind faith" to decide that your initial response was an
overreaction and eventually forget that you even held that opinion.

